# Shortys ear rolls removed crop looks fantastic!!! :]



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hot day out on the lake :]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so happy theyre all healed up!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh man i am so freakin jealous, Cheza's ears look like poo right now, i know they will get there but UHHHHHH
anyway your little one looks great


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they look great what a sweatheart


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes big ballin now! What kind of Boat is that? Looks kinda like a Sky Supreme I use to have. Is it a wake boarding boat?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks so good I think they came out nicely.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

pup looks great... and the crop looks good too!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

older malibu.. and yes it is


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you everyone!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dylroche1 said:


> older malibu.. and yes it is


Those are sweet too  I miss mine.. Don't miss the gas tho lmao. Mine was a 2000.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

ugh yes gas is horrible.. and the gas station by my house is soo expensive $3.15 for unleaded.. ridiculous!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally, the unveiling, with a kiss of the open air to boot!!! They turned out great and now he's stylin'


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

He's looking good


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Super cute pics! Handsome baby animal!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

dylroche1 said:


> older malibu.. and yes it is


our master craft has been in the water out back all summer. and I havent stepped foot in it since May!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

ive taken it out quite a bit this summer... especially when its nice out... it is about 96 today! very hot.. myself and shorty will be going out in a little bit :]


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

they look geat!!!!!!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
He looks greaat!!! Nice Crop!!


----------

